# bluffé par Fstream



## yabr (27 Février 2009)

bonjour
je voullais juste vous dire à quel point ce programme est formidable,il remplace aisement une petite radio
Mais:
mon iphone en wifi se met a chauffer tres vite et tres fort!
et*
point de vue autionomie,même ecran eteint....combien de temps peut on esperer ecoter la radio en wifi avec une batterie pleine


tiens une question me viens
si l'ipod est en charge secteur....si j'ecoute Fstream en wifi:
ou puise t il le courant?direcetement sur le secteur ou sur la batterie en charge??


----------



## maniyoshi (27 Février 2009)

yabr a dit:


> bonjour
> je voullais juste vous dire à quel point ce programme est formidable,il remplace aisement une petite radio
> Mais:
> mon iphone en wifi se met a chauffer tres vite et tres fort!
> ...



A mon avis sur le secteur puisque la batterie se recharge


----------



## wcone (14 Mai 2009)

Oui je l'utilise aussi au quotidien. 
Pour ceux qui seraient intéressés, je laisse le lien du test de Castcatcher :
http://www.iappstore.eu/test/castcatcher

C'est une application de radio, mais "sans superflu". Personnellement je suis resté avec Fstream, vraiment bon pour un gratuit.


----------

